#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-22
<dholbach> good morning
<BaLeafar> :) lookin forward to the Q'n'A
<JoseeAntonioR> BaLeafar: you mean, the Jono Q&A? :)
<BaLeafar> Sure :)
<JoseeAntonioR> BaLeafar: just so you know, there's a Mark Q&A c
<JoseeAntonioR> that's in about an hour at #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<BaLeafar> Very nice! Mr. Shuttleworth from ISS. Will join!
<jono> hey, who has ubuntu on air access here?
<jono> I just realized a lost the credentials since I changed computers
<jono> philipballew, you have it?
<icoop> Klingons don't do backups ... ;-)
<crhrabal> jono, still doing a session today?
<jono> crhrabal, yep
<philipballew> jono, jose should
<jono> I am good now
<jono> thanks!
<philipballew> no problem
<FlyingPig> hi
<extraymond> cool!
<Baleafar> yes
<netcurli> hi
<Prophecy> yes
<FlyingPig> no i cant see or hear you
<extraymond> yes
<netcurli> yes, we can see you
<PaulW2U> we can see u
<readthis> yep hi
<crhrabal> you are live
<Baleafar> yes we can
<extraymond> lol FlyinPig
<Debaru> Yes it working
<DS_McGuire> YES
<brittyazel> yes
<ejsanchez> Yes!
<Debaru> YES !!
<FlyingPig> No
<FlyingPig> :D
<Tisch22> How do you think the new generation of technology is going to push forward the new age?
<icoop> yes
<readthis> yes but the video is bad for me, maybe thats my connection :/
<Marcus> yes
<Marcus> Lags a bit
<Prophecy> lag?
<spieletipper> Can I donate Ubuntu some Money, or it isn't work ???
<Tisch22> QUESTION: How do you think the new generation of technology is going to push forward the new age?
<sebsebseb> hi
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: What are you views on having a login option for Unity 8 in 13.10?
<spieletipper> Can I donate Ubuntu some Money, or it isn't work ???
<Marcus> QUESTION: What is Canonical?
<extraymond> QUESTION: What do you think about firefox os and anything.me?
<spieletipper> Can I donate Ubuntu some Money, or it isn't work ???
<ntg> QUESTION is unity 8 available in any repos yet?
<Debaru> QUESTION : Firefox or Chromium. What's your opinion ?
<spieletipper> QUESTION Can I donate Ubuntu some Money, or it isn't work ???
<number22> hello everyone
<brittyazel> QUESTION: It seems lately that the ubuntu desktop is being ignored in lou of Ubuntu touch. How will the desktop be enhanced by the Ubuntu touch developments in the future? And how many more releases until we will see a real exciting desktop release?
<spieletipper> QUESTION: Can I donate Ubuntu some Money, or it isn't work ???
<Tisch22> QUESTION: How do you think the new generation of technology is going to push forward the new age?
<CaseyB> What's the state of Ubuntu Phone? I installed on my Galaxy Nexus and can't wait for a fully functional build!
<odysseywestra> QUESTION: what are you thoughts about ubuntu to maybe switching to Chromium?
<mirtis123> QUESTION:which version beter 12.04 or 13.04?
<micah2> QUESTION: I would eventually really like to have a tablet running Ubuntu Touch where I can both play and get work done. I don't need anything right away, is the Nexus 10 going to be the best way to go? I'd rather buy something that will put $$ in Canonical's hands.
<RxSunset> QUESTION: What are your favorite programs to use on Ubuntu?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Why did you move to the US?
<number22> QUESTION: classic one, guitar today?
<Avin> QUESTION: The Ubuntu Phone OS available this month end will contain email app and will it be possible to load existing ubuntu apps in the market (skype is priority).
<r0b0ticus> QUESTION: who would win in a fight, you or Mark Shuttleworth?
<computer_geek> QUESTION any idea when the ubuntu phone with dock will be available for buying as customer or developer?
<Marcus> QUESTION: What is Canonical?
<CaseyB> QUESTION:What's the state of Ubuntu Phone? I installed on my Galaxy Nexus and can't wait for a fully functional build!
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Not sure if anyone has asked you this one before: Do you have any pets?  I get the impression that your probably not much of a pets person.
<icoop> QUESTION: How was it going with your LED belt buckle and what did you put on it finaly?
<smasher666> QUESTION: KDE or Gnome?
<trinky> QUESTION: Why did Ubuntu seemingly abandon Ubuntu for Android? It makes people worry about adopting the Ubuntu OS on their mobile devices for fear you will abandon them too..
<Kouakou> QUESTION: why is Ubuntu going to Mir??
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: How much money does Mark have?
<mirtis123> which is better ubuntu version to use ? i have downloaded 12.04 lts unity and 13.04 gnome which better?
<extraymond> oh... everyhing.me... lol
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: There have been lots of rumours about Firefox being replaced by Chromium in 13.10... Can you shed any light on this?
<klaunert> QUESTION: Do you use a Galaxy Nexus oder a Nexus 4 for Ubuntu Phone? Is there a technical reason for your choice?
<Boza> QUESTION: I want to help. What's the best way to contribute to Ubuntu?
<ejsanchez> QUESTION: Are you going to speak at OSCON this year?
<Avin> QUESTION: Why we should prefer Ubuntu Phone OS against Tizen? as Tizen is staright from Linux Foundation, Intel and Samsung (notably)
<brunogirin> QUESTION: presumably performance and battery life improvements on the phone will also benefit the desktop?
<mirtis123> QUESTION: which is better ubuntu version to use ? i have downloaded 12.04 lts unity and 13.04 gnome which better?
<CaseyB> QUESTION: Can you tell us more about the switch to Waylan?
<brittyazel> QUESTION: with unity 8 becoming less dependent on gnome/gtk, will we see gnome dependencies dropped for unity8? Will we see file managers and applications and efault apps that run on QT rather than gtk?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Do you run Ubuntu on a laptop? And if so what model and make?
<schwejk2> QUESTION: So on G+ the Ubuntu Community is now larger than the generic Linux community. Do you think that Ubuntu has become "it's own thing" already and kind of transcends it's Linux roots?
<crhrabal> QUESTION: Although I love Unity and Unity Next separately, and really enjoy the concept of converging into one codebase, don't you think the concept of making a touch-based ui for the desktop makes Unity 8 very comparable to a Windows 8?
<OhHeyItsLou> Will Ubuntu phone be based on Cyanogenmod or will it finally bring a modern native linux OS to our phones?
<extraymond> QUESTION:Any idea to include ubuntu-preinstalled machines in ubuntu.com?
<number22> QUESTION: does dogfood'ed ubuntu phone includes updates from wi-fi, or phablet-flash everyday
<ubuntourist> QUESTION: What's the latest on accessibility features (e.g. HTML5 WebVTT) on the Ubuntu phone?
<wololo> do you think ubuntu phone can help bringing ubuntu desktop into mainstream?
<dshimer> Cheers, thanks, heading for UUPC
<computer_geek> QUESTION personal: jackd or pulse?
<lemasney> QUESTION how did you first find success with programming? What hooked you?
<UbuntuKid> Is there any progress towards an Ubuntu version for tablets?
<Marcus> QUESTION: How can I become apart of the Ubuntu / Canonical Team?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Are you going to rock for us today at the end?
<number22> QUESTION: is that a bass sitting on couch
<Kouakou> thanks for the answer ... makes it clear .. will sstop wishing for wyland .. and thanks for not butchering my name
<scottbpc> An assload - nice :D
<lemasney> http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/05/14/unity-8-running-on-mir-on-a-galaxy-nexus/ may have been the link Jono was talking about.
<micah2> QUESTION: I'm working on an Ubuntu touch application which for the most part will be a port of an existing project written in Python. I'm trying to use JS, but in the interest of time, I may be better off with bringing in the existing python code. Will that create problems down the road?
<Guest15928> Question: Are you familiar with the programming language X10 that is currently in development by IBM?
<wololo> QUESTION do you think ubuntu phone can help bringing ubuntu desktop into mainstream?
<Kleverson> QUESTION: Any way to make Ubuntu better on touchscreen notebooks as of today?
<scottbpc> Thinkpads! I know that feeling. Must be sausage fingers.
<brunogirin> \o/ Thinkpads!
<Kleverson> QUESTION: Any way to make Ubuntu better on touchscreen notebooks as of today?
<Kleverson> Ops, sorry, duplicate
<Kleverson> I pressed up button, sorry folks
<Kleverson> QUESTION: When will Unity 8 be available for testing (via a PPA or something)?
<sebsebseb> hmm video went down
<sebsebseb> competly for me
<sebsebseb> anyone else ?
<sebsebseb> ok got it back
<sebsebseb> been having issues today with it
<sebsebseb> had to re laod a lot etc
<scottbpc> sebsebseb: Mine's dropped a couple of times too alright
<Kleverson> Mine is fine here
 * sebsebseb has had a lot of issues with it today
<Spirits-Sight> I would like to know, how is Ubuntu accessibility for those that are Blind with Unity, and now Ubuntu Touch?
<ubuntourist> QUESTION: How much does a hobbyist make? ;-)
<Spirits-Sight> Will Ubuntu sponsor do a live Q&A about accessibility being the focus?
<piedoggie> yes, accessibility is extremely important and heavily neglected
<sebsebseb> yep base guitar
<number22> +1 for bass
<computer_geek> +bass
<FlyingPig> +1
<Kleverson> QUESTION: How long until we have better touchscreen for Ubuntu? Not about Unity, but there's still no zooming and scrolling on most apps.
<icoop> +1
<ubuntourist> You referred to yourself as a "hobbyist" ;-)
<Spirits-Sight> WHAT happen to my question?
<ubuntourist> +1 for bass.
<Spirits-Sight> I asked two quesitons
<KD> Woohoo. As we're on the topic of bass guitars, anyone familiar with FLCL? ;)
<Spirits-Sight> Will Ubuntu sponsor do a live Q&A about accessibility being the focus?  Also I would like to know, how is Ubuntu accessibility for those that are Blind with Unity, and now Ubuntu Touch?
<number22> Spirits-Sight: you probably forgot typing QUESTION in the beginning of your question
<extraymond> QUESTION: In ubuntu-touch demo ubuntu used gimp icon to represent photo-editing ability, does this means that gimp is accessible  in ubuntu-touch? And what about the other existing apps in the repo?
<Spirits-Sight> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu sponsor do a live Q&A about accessibility being the focus?  Also I would like to know, how is Ubuntu accessibility for those that are Blind with Unity, and now Ubuntu Touch?
<KD> Yep
<Kouakou> yes
<sebsebseb> yep
<thohi> Question:Any plan have to release Ubuntu Touch developer version CD or DVD. Because slow internet connection country like mine need full package DVD for request.
<Kleverson> QUESTION: Play Primus
<KD> Nice
<Microxide> Yeah! Play some music with slap!
<extraymond> thx!!
<piedoggie> I'm also getting annoyed at how he is dodging the accessibility question.
<piedoggie> My hands are broken used speech recognition, and I need some bridge from NaturallySpeaking Windows to Ubuntu
<Kleverson> piedoggie: Use the QUESTION: tag
<extraymond> piedoggie: Use the QUESTION: tag
<piedoggie> question: Ubuntu has minimalist accessibility support done the "wrong way". How can we get a conversation going with people at Ubuntu I'm doing accessibility better
<piedoggie> that should be on doing accessibility better.
<kapsidi> yes
<Shark> Why Does Ubuntu Mobile Require So Much RAM (4GB) To Even Run?
<CSRedRat> Hello from Russia!
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-23
<Mozhi> Howz  Ubuntu for mobiles going to different from android?
<asotocr> Yes
<dholbach> good morning
<maurice> I want to see you playing in this guitair
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-24
<dholbach> good morning
<andyserts> i was installing ubuntu 13.04 but after completion and restart i get the screen with ubuntu and a black strip below...what can i do? been waiting for 20 minutes now.
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-25
 * nathanpc is away: Shhhhhhhh. I'm fucking sleeping
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-26
<mmjksa> yes
<l_the_lambda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJhurZ0hqu4
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-21
<Aki-Thinkpad> jono_, Good luck at XPRIZE. Guess April Fools was actually just an announcement one and a half months early
<jono_> many thanks Aki-Thinkpad
<jono_> haha
<jono_> no no the April Fool was long before I came into contact with XPRIZE :-)
<Aki-Thinkpad> jono_, it is extremely random... Moving to Microsoft would have seemed more likely. The comments seem to be weaving this story that you just could not handle the stress anymore, that this is burn out
<jono_> Aki-Thinkpad, that is nonsense
<Aki-Thinkpad> But, this is not true
<jono_> I don't have any issues with stress
<Aki-Thinkpad> Lies!
<jono_> my job has been stressful here and there, like any job
<jono_> but it barely touches the surface
<jono_> but some people are going to look for conspiracy in everything
<Aki-Thinkpad> So, are you still going to lurk irc?
<Aki-Thinkpad> #xprize maybe?
<Aki-Thinkpad> and do you have an apprentice who will be taking over?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-05-19
<aikidouke> is there a community qa meeting today?
<wxl> aikidouke: yep, in about 5 min
<aikidouke> hey wxl! :) thanks
<wxl> np aikidouke :)
<voxoph> how does this work
<voxoph> the comunity qna
<balloons> you ask us questions and we answer them :-)
<voxoph> cool :)
<voxoph> I was wondering, does ubuntu plan on updating UI/ UX in the future?
<elfy> balloons: normal protocol QUESTION: foo ?
<mhall119> elfy: yup
<mhall119> waiting for everyone to get on the hangout, then we'll start
<voxoph> okay
<elfy> QUESTION : Up to early December last year I often went to https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/Xubuntu/ to check how my images were faring - it gave some indication of whether an image at least got through basic testing - that is now still showing fails from over 5 months ago- what gives - any plans to get visible reports back
<elfy> QUESTION : A while back Canonical made the decision to not take part during milestones until the Final Beta, while that's great for Ubuntu I'm sure - it makes things less certain for flavours who do take part. Often during the last cycle or two things have failed which do so for Ubuntu too - but it's left to people like me (more interested in Xubuntu) to flag Ubuntu issues affecting flavours. That said - I have had nothing but help from the
<elfy> likes of infinity, cyphermox, pitti, Laney and others when I have shouted. Is the Final Beta only going to continue?
<elfy> QUESTION : When you all get really excited about Snappy - is that going to mean that flavours not going that way get sidelined, what's going to happen if we're worrying about something *Ubuntu* isn't?
<elfy> :)
<mhall119> elfy has been saving these up
 * elfy got asked :p
<aikidouke> QUESTION: How long do we expect Unity 7 to be maintained?
<elepants> is it on? i can't see teh videoh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I cnat see either
<elepants> maybe we blind  :(
<elepants> OMG WE BLIND X-(
<mhall119> it hasn't started yet
<elepants> so we no blind?
<elepants> pheww
<balloons> starting up now :-)
<mhall119> going live now
<aikidouke> QUESTION: How will packaging things like non-free video drivers work with snappy?
<Gralak> QUESTION: Please tell, will MX4 be available in June in Europe? When will be another flash sale in China?
<elepants> QUESTION: how to install mir on ubuntu snappy core?
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: What happened to the new design for the headers on Ubuntu Touch. One day they were and the next they were gone.
<elepants> QUESTION: is Snappy Ubuntu Core Fun Pack available for sale?
<wxl> QUESTION: is there going to be any more organized, official community testing for Touch/Phone beyond exploratory testing like there is for every other image? :)
<Gralak> QUESTION: Please tell, will MX4 be available in June in Europe? When will be another flash sale in China?
<wxl> Gralak: please, ask only once.
<DS-McGuire> Loving the banter! :L
<aikidouke> QUESTION:If he colors the hair and the beard, is that convergance? :)
<wxl> aikidouke: HAHAHAH
<wxl> argh brb
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: WHEN CAN I IN THE UK GET AN UBUNTU MX4?
<DS-McGuire> Opps, sorry about the caps
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: How long after applying for an Ubuntu membership should I expect to hear something back from it?
<Gralak> QUESTION: Please tell, will MX4 be available in June in Europe? When will be another flash sale in China?
<mhall119> any QA/CI/Testing questions, please get them in now before it's too late
<elfy> DS-McGuire: are you on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<DS-McGuire> elfy, No not yet, I need more testimonials for my wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/daniel-mcguire351
<elfy> DS-McGuire: right - so once you have those, the board meets twice a month :)
<DS-McGuire> elfy, Thanks a lot! I am suppose to have at least two, yes?
<elfy> mhall119: so where's Daniel and Nick reading these questions from?
<mhall119> elfy: the questions we're answering here?
<elfy> I guess - can't see the questions they're answering :p
<mhall119> elfy: I'm skipping around from what was asked in here
<mhall119> trying to hit the QA related ones first
<elfy> mmm
<balloons> elfy, :-) i have a feed straight into my brain from irc
<mhall119> elfy: did I miss one?
<balloons> always running ;p
<mhall119> cat /dev/random > balloons
<elfy> mhall119: well I don'tknow how many where in here before mine
<mhall119> none before you
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> well I missed mine then I guess somehow
<mhall119> elfy: your first 2 were answered first
<wxl> stupid customers interrupting my uoa session
<wxl> what did i miss?
<elfy> mhall119: is this recorded?
<mhall119> elfy: yes, it'll be on ubuntuonair.com for a while
<elfy> I'll see if I can hear the answers then :)
<mhall119> elfy: or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBeRaSjqrmg anytime
<mhall119> elfy: I summarized the questions, rather than reading them out fully
<elfy> mhall119: I had --verbose ...
<wxl> QUESTION: same question about Touch above for Snappy. tl;dr how can average joes and janes contribute to testing much in the way that testing for desktop images has a low point of entry?
<wxl> mhall119: FIELD TRIP :)
<wxl> …raspberry pi TWO
<balloons> any last minute questions for us QA folks?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: will snappy snap at us? ;-;
 * wxl facepalms
<Kamilion> Negative; it will snapshot at you.
<mhall119> in soviet Ubuntu, snappy packages you :)
 * wxl groans
<mhall119> I'm here all week :)
 * Kamilion throws some change in the hat
 * wxl takes mhall119's wife
<ChloeWolfieGirl> beautiful mhall119
<wxl> QUESTION: what about tests in Common Lisp? XD
<Kamilion> QUESTION: What about tests for Xen?
<Kamilion> Aw. Too late.
<wxl> well, thanks everyone
<Kamilion> QUESTION: when will we see something like the casper livecd ISO for snappy?
<wxl> QUESTION: how exactly do flavors start integrating Snappy? taking all their particular packages and making Snaps out of them?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Is there any development that can be done for the phone in python?
<balloons> thanks for all the questions guys! As we said, #ubuntu-quality is the place if you ever want to chat with myself or anyone from the QA team :-)
<Gralak> QUESTION: Please tell, will MX4 be available in June in Europe? When will be another flash sale in China?
<wxl> Gralak: he just answered.
<elepants> mhall119: fun pack https://twitter.com/adzankich/status/599298402644439041
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How will canonical advertise Ubuntu Touch and Ubuntu desktop to the public to make them more aware of ubuntu?
<wxl> Kamilion: he's answering your question btw
<Kamilion> I'm watchin'.
<wxl> ko
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Do you know weather the minimum price of an app in the store drop to something lower? I want to charge a small fee for apps I am creating but 1.99 is too much to ask.
<Kamilion> Aye -- appliance images, I currently use casper's TORAM to load the squashfs on boot from the ISO for my xen project.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you know if/when we'll get bitcoin support in the store and could you intergrate the payment with a bitcoin app?
<wxl> oh man i am so making a lubuntu snappy image
<wxl> wanna help, Kamilion ?
<Kamilion> Sure.
<wxl> i got a pi 2 that i'd love to put it on
<DS-McGuire> Stream down?
<Kamilion> froze for me too.
<Kamilion> and it's back.
<wxl> DS-McGuire: buffering
<DS-McGuire> back!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What will happen to apps I paid for in the current ubuntu store with unity8 and the new store?
<wxl> QUESTION: is there any documentation anywhere about making a flavor Snappy image?
<wxl> shoot work calls brb
<Gralak> QUESTION: Please tell, will MX4 be available in June in Europe? When will be another flash sale in China?
<elepants> mhall119: it was given away for free at ubuntu booth IoTWorld
<Kamilion> QUESTION: Has anything been looked at re Stripe or Coinbase for micropayments?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Will 16.04 have support for high resolution displays i.e. 4k
<Geek500> Is anything happening with Ubuntu for TV?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu on the Phone be a bit neglected when making unity8 desktop exclusive features that you'd only beable to use on desktop or coverged devices?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Do you feel that maybe Canonical/Ubuntu might be getting spread a bit thin due to the work load?
<aikidouke> QUESTION: Does the QA team have a weekly meeting?
<Kamilion> QUESTION: What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
<aikidouke> An African or European Swallow?
<Kamilion> It's irresponsible to answer a question with a question, aikidouke ;)
<aikidouke> :)
<Kamilion> python3 can answer it.
<Kamilion> just import antigravity.
<mhall119> thanks eveyrone
<Knightmare> bye
<Kamilion> cheers.
<Kamilion> psst, the answer is 10 meters per second.
<wxl> aikidouke: btw there is no regular QA team meeeting
<aikidouke> wxl: I thought I saw one on the wiki a while ago, but havent been able to find it. TY
<balloons> aikidouke, if you can't use IRC there's also the mailing list
<balloons> aikidouke, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quality
<aikidouke> balloons: ;) well i did ask first in IRC, i've been in and out thought, so i might have missed it
<aikidouke> balloons: I am on the mailing list and have done a tiny bit of testing
<aikidouke> balloons: i just need to give myself some more time to do more I guess
<balloons> aikidouke, feel free to contact me directly anytime if you get stuck. But in general the IRC channel and mailing list gets you in touch with the rest of the community and they are happy and more than capable of pointing you in the proper direction
<aikidouke> balloons: thank you, I will, soon!
<elfy> balloons: thanks -must have missed the beginning on -on-air - caught it all now
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-05-20
<abdalla> nice look
<abdalla> any one know about root iphone 4s to install ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-05-21
<ubuntu> hey
<Guest3424> hi
<dinesh> how to enable and disable lan
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-05-22
<popey> jdstrand: compare to k
<popey> bah, ignore
<Bren2K> QUESTION - In would like to convert to Linux.  Where is a good place to start?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-05-24
<mhall119> o/
<mhall119> we'll be starting momentarily
<weeleejo> ? video
<popey> o/
<mhall119> if you have any questions, ask them here starting with QUESTION
<davmor2> http://giphy.com/gifs/hello-hi-dzaUX7CAG0Ihi
<mhall119> the video should be live now
<weeleejo> QUESTION: if problem with ubuntu phone where to call or send email?
<kloinka> All good here in Aus!
<dragon77> hi
<weeleejo> QUESTION: is rc better then stable? why are many people use rc?
<weeleejo> QUESTION: where can buy that phone mx5? and how long until recive
<user21> QUESTION: Any news regarding spotify support?
<weeleejo> QUESTION: can install gimp snap?
<weeleejo> QUESTION: is gimp snap better then deb snap?
<kloinka> QUESTION: Are Snaps a Linux equivalent of Windows Portable Apps?
<weeleejo> QUESTION: witch upstream package snaps? examples?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: has anyone asked about HUD and the messaging framework, if not HUD and messanging framework?
<mhall119> ChloeWOlfieGirl: :)
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> (I thought ubuntu Q&A was in half an hour, then remembered that my calander was off time)
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: What are you favourite choclate bars or biscuits?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: Hows the Pro 5, what are your biggest gripes with it?
<popey> http://www.joybuy.com/1104324.html
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: I nearly forgot about this for today, would eitehr of you had missed me, if I hadn't turned up or not, and why :d
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What did you two get up to in Texas last week?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: Hows USB-C? Hows living in the future?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Is ChloeWOlfieGirl your biggest fan?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> Not part of the hangouts, but yes :3
<sebsebseb> ChloeWOlfieGirl: h eh why :d ?
<LarreaMikel_> You should be careful, because of the taxes, when buying the Pro 5...
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> Soundcloud :3
<sebsebseb> LarreaMikel_: th cutsoms you mean or?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> but we have a scope for that
<mhall119> sebsebseb: you mean you're not our #1 fan?
<sebsebseb> mhall119: nope definetly not
<sebsebseb> LarreaMikel_: as a side thing looks like my shipping for the Nexdock (that I crowd funded the other month),  will be high,  and then customs on top of that I Guess hmm
<bittin_> Watching a bit before the Mozilla Sweden Community i am hosting in around 30 minutes :)
<sebsebseb> bittin_: Mozilla Svergie oh
<sebsebseb> bittin_ what's that, I am half Swedish so
<sebsebseb> kgunn_: this will finnish in about 30 minutes 25 even
<bittin_> sebsebseb: the people translating Firefox into Swedish and doing other Community events and stuff for Mozilla in Sweden :)
<sebsebseb> kgunn_: there will be a hang out ?
<sebsebseb> or something?
<bittin_> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/contact/communities/sweden/
<bittin_> sebsebseb: we are having our irc meeting in #mozilla.se @ irc.mozilla.org in around 20mins :p
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: How much better will OTA 12 be over OTA 11, and also how much better will OTA13 be?
<sebsebseb> bittin_: oh right just a IRC meeting
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: Where do you think Ubuntu Phone will be by OTA 15?
<LarreaMikel_> sebsebseb: In spain the VAT, is up to 68€. And then DHL tries to charge you with other 50€ for doing the custom clearances...
<sebsebseb> bittin_:  not been on that network for ages, can people actusally register their names on there now?
<sebsebseb> LarreaMikel_: yeah I crowd funded this Nexdock thing, which is interesting :)
<sebsebseb> LarreaMikel_: can conect Ubuntu devices to that too :d
<bittin_> sebsebseb: yeah and yeah
<bittin_> its directly after this :P
<sebsebseb> LarreaMikel_: however if it's about 71 dollars to send it from Singapore to the USA, then it will be something like that to the UK as well hmm,  plus customess on top of that.  so I guess sending it here may even cost about the same as what I actually paid for the thing
<sebsebseb> LarreaMikel_: I got a email about shipping yestesrday
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: WIll snaps be easy to implement into other distros?
<dragon77> QUESTION:I am gonna ask this potentially hot question, so here it goes, will mir and wayland be able to coexist peacefully on a single machine and how will they do that?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: When will we see the new notifications?
<sebsebseb> bittin_: can register name you mean?
<bittin_> sebsebseb: yes to irc meeting and nickserv
<sebsebseb> ChloeWOlfieGirl: oh your from ENgland as well where abouts?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> <3
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> sebsebseb yeah, manchester
<sebsebseb> bittin_: ok I may come on over then,  could be vagualy interesting as a half Sweed
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> Popey: +1 they are amazing
<bittin_> sebsebseb: your welcome too if you feel like it :)
<sebsebseb> bittin_: plus I can practice some Swedish reading again if I do that :d
<sebsebseb> assumingn it's in Swedish
<bittin_> its usally in English however :P
<bittin_> heh
 * sebsebseb has some Vegan Chocoalte that hasn't tried yet!
 * sebsebseb went to a big Vegan event at the weekend so
<dragon77> QUESTION: Has Valve shown any interest in snaps?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> Gotta exadurate that Tea :P
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: How big is the Meizu Pro 5 really, apparently it's so big, but is it really? can it go nicely in a pocket or not?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: Can we see a full review of the phone by Alan pope, with pan shots and explosions?
<sebsebseb> mhall119: I had my question before that one to
<dragon77> what are the new phones? sorry I missed the start of the video.
<sebsebseb> dragon77: popey has a Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu now
<LarreaMikel_> QUESTION: popey, have you changed the pro 5 image channel?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Microsoft love open source,  well apparently, do they, you think so going by your Texas experience for example or not?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: is the future worth the price of USB-C?
<bittin_> oh well i am off too another meeting now cya around :)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Do either of you use mostly exclusively Ubuntu Touch now?  hardly ever other things like Android or Ios, if at all really?  Mark uses alternatives a bit it seems, so I wonder
<dragon77> QUESTION: When will we have a CLI command to update all installed snaps?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: Will we have the HUD by OTA 15? ;P
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Does popey have a BQ E5 HD or not? seems he has all the Ubuntu devices so far now, except for one of the two MD's if counting those as seperate devices
<sebsebseb> M10's above
<sebsebseb> typo
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: New device anouncements on this Q&A?
<vitimiti> Ah, I'm back, finally
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Will it be easy to dual boot Ubuntu in the futuer possibly on certina devices with Android or FirefoxOS maybe even or well something else for the other one, maybe even Windows?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: How did your Unity 8 for 10 days on the desktop challenge go mhall119  I also gave a version of it a try on the computer and well WOW interesting :)
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> mhall119: theres a lot of things that canonical want to add to notifications. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xDSZ_dnAMAlhgFnnyjJEibaITXjVLp1_pnj_tATNm9I/edit#heading=h.aarksr1t9zhb
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: is Unity8 better then windows 8?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: have you had a good day so far?
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> QUESTION: Got any fun plans for the week end? :3
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> +1
<LarreaMikel_> popey, the image channel you are in is: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en ??
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: If there's time, what happended to Ubuntu Light?  read something on omgubuntu yesterday about that
<popey> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<Switches> mhall119: The answer to that is "ANYTHING" is better than Windows 8 lol
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> windows 8 made me move to Ubuntu :3
<LarreaMikel_> popey , Thanks!
<ChloeWOlfieGirl> Thanks guys :3
<Switches> Thanks guys! great Q&A :)
<LarreaMikel_> bye guys!
<sebsebseb> oh Switches is here
<Switches> Yep
<popey> thanks everyone
<popey> great questions as always
<mhall119> thanks everyone for all the questions
<sebsebseb> who works? heh, @ ChloeWOlfieGirl Switches me heh h eh
<vitimiti> Nice talk
<sebsebseb> 4 is early for most people
<sebsebseb> for this kind of thing
<Esteban_> Leaving - I have to go back to work
<Esteban_> I do love the show and will arrange to work so I can view future shows.
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-05-29
<eeaotly> Hi
